# Shrimp and Chevre



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2009)

My friend came and she brought a wonderful appy that we are now demolishing
She chilled 1lb. of cleaned shrimp then combined 1c. evoo,1/2c-thinly sliced fresh mint, and 3oz. of crumbled chevre and says you can use feta as well.She seasoned this with salt and pepper and she brought french bread baguette.We sliced this and put on some of the cheese mix topped it with a shrimp and it is lovely..
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow - that sounds wonderful!  I think I'd be a fan of the goat cheese though I love feta too!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> Wow - that sounds wonderful!  I think I'd be a fan of the goat cheese though I love feta too!


Feta is ok, but I love goat cheese that fresh taste and the tang..emmm and this appy was yummy.
kades


----------

